# 25 weeks and insulin adjustments



## JoT1D91 (Oct 13, 2022)

Hi all 
I'm 25 weeks now and have really started to have to increase my insulin over the last 3 weeks or so. I'm on CGM and docs recommending at least 70% in target. I'm really struggling to hit this at the moment and worrying about what it's doing to my baby. 
Has anyone got any tips on how they got more results in range? Did you have to adjust diet significantly or you insulin requirements on a daily basis?


----------



## PhoebeC (Oct 18, 2022)

Hi,
Firstly try not to panic, that will not help your levels.

I adjusted my insulin as required, If this was daily then daily. 

Do you have any patterns you can see? 

Take care


----------



## Pigeon (Nov 3, 2022)

Just keep upping the insulin! I was on 3x the basal by the end, and over double the bolus. I keep breakfast fairly simple and low carbthen at other meals would try to eat the veg/protein first to reduce spikes, but the ratio and basal adjustments are the most important tools. Best of luck!


----------



## Inka (Nov 3, 2022)

Yep, that’s the time insulin resistance kicks in and it will gradually increase. My basal more than tripled and my ratios changed drastically too. It helps if you stick to your usual meals as you can then see the difference in how your blood sugar responds.

Pregnancy is a time of almost constant adjustments. That’s completely normal, as is needing a lot more insulin.

A recent thread discussing this here:

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/board...n-and-insulin-resistance.101124/#post-1184404

.


----------

